
Amazon workers worldwide denounce dictatorial working conditions - Futurebot
http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2017/05/26/amaz-m26.html
======
wcummings
>One Amazon worker in the United States told the International Amazon Workers
Voice that she was fired for wearing a t-shirt from an old job that had a
union logo on it. Corporate management questioned her, threatened her, and
fired her for “insubordination.”

Not surprising, Silly Valley is _terrified_ of unions. Engineers need to stand
in solidarity with _all_ tech workers. We have way more power than we realize.
If the engineers shoveling coal into the AWS engine went on strike with these
people, things would change _real fast_. Engineers are hard to replace, and an
"idle datacenter" loses the company money realllll fast.

If you work at AMZN please think seriously and critically about how you can
help these people.

~~~
pkaye
Amazon is located in Seattle, not Silicon Valley. But I also know from a
friend and others that they also treat engineers like crap so I'd never work
there.

~~~
wcummings
I was turning a phrase.

The fact that they abuse engineers, who are relatively high status, only
strengthens my position, I think. Engineers, unlike floor workers, dont have
to put up with this shit. I eagerly await the first "techie strike".

